# Painting chrome surfaces.



## mickeyc (Jan 6, 2015)

What's the best way of preparing handle bars, chain ring, etc. for paint?  Hope I don't have to remove all plating.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2015)

I have had chrome parts done with a powdercoat chrome.From 10 feet away it can pass for chrome


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just sand it too seriously dull, create a texture it'll stick to. then apply a good  coating of enamel, and ya  unless ya want a thick body, plus if ya don't already have a bunch of rust where you'll need protection from it reoccurring,  might not need a primer too.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

No fun painting chrome...especially parts that are both chrome and painted.  My process is time consuming but works.  Mask off the areas that are to remain chrome plated, then carefully 'scuff' the chromed areas that you are going to paint.  Scuff or lightly sand with fine grit sandpaper, nothing harsher than 220 grit.  You do NOT want to sand THROUGH the plating....just dull it visibly   I'm picturing a Phantom tank with this description, always a hassle to do those.  Then I shoot a light coat of metal etching primer on the areas.  THEN shoot a light coat of catalyzed high fill auto primer...
Then sand the areas careful not to hit the masked chrome areas ....Then I peel up all of the tape and masking ....and carefully knock down any 'ledges' of built up primer where the painted areas hit the chrome ones (on the borders so to speak).  THEN go to all the hassle of RE MASKING the tank to shoot the color.  NO fun, lots of time.  But I have had sucess doing it this way (the hard way) for a long time.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the answers.  Will let all know how it turns out on my custom Spaceliner.

Mike


----------



## cyclehobo (Jan 7, 2015)

You can get a local chrome shop to strip the chorme for you. It is not that expensive as they have to do that as the first step before they chrome stuff anyway..so just ask them to strip but no nickel or chrome. That is what I usually do....


----------

